# lynnsrecipes.com



## vickie gee (Nov 2, 2014)

I am loving tuning in to this lady's cooking videos on the Roku. There is absolutely nothing annoying about her. Some of the people on cooking videos have great sounding recipes but I just can't handle listening if they are too slow talking, seem nervous, are too silly, or talk like they are talking to people that have never picked up a cutting board. This Lynn lady is awesome! She has great easy to follow delicious sounding recipes and is confident and to the point. That is lynnsrecipes on ifood.tv. I give her 5 stars!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! I will check her out! Dors she have her own channel, or are her videos part of another cooking channel?


----------

